# Help picking best camera and lens



## fotofriend (Sep 2, 2010)

What is the best camera and lens to photograph lobsters for sale in the store?

Thanks in advance for your advice!

--Jessie


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

This maybe...
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Memorex-NDC6005-SB-Spongebob-Digital-Camera/dp/B000V62NTO]Amazon.com: Spongebob Digital Camera 8MB: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2010)

fotofriend said:


> What is the best camera and lens to photograph lobsters for sale in the store?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!
> 
> --Jessie



POST OF THE DAY!!!!!

Lobster photographin', in the store!!! Woo-hooo! I'd say the best camera for that would be the Canon 7D with 580 EX-II speedlight and 17-85 Canon zoom lens....that's a perfect setup for high-megapixel, clear,sharp, well-lighted lobster photos. As long as the lobsters have those rubber bands over their claws, you'll be safe. It has the frame rate, the focusing points, and the color-aware light metering to qualify as a semi-pro Canon, easily capable of handling any lobster this side of The Pearly Gates.


----------



## Steph (Sep 2, 2010)

Derrel and Big Mike, your recommendations are really poor. This is the film photography section. The OP is clearly NOT intersted in digital.


----------



## compur (Sep 2, 2010)

And, since this is a film forum, this is the best camera for photographing lobsters:







A Nikonos V with 35mm f/2.5
(works equally well under or above water and in stores)


----------



## Bram (Sep 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> fotofriend said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best camera and lens to photograph lobsters for sale in the store?
> ...


 



Hahaha definately good advice I liked Big Mike's post though. definately a good option there. I really have no input this one is definately new to me.


----------



## usayit (Sep 2, 2010)

Remember...

Female lobsters are known for their tail meat and have larger tails.
Male lobsters are known for their claw meat and have larger claws.

Compose accordingly.


----------



## dinodan (Sep 2, 2010)

compur said:


> And, since this is a film forum, this is the best camera for photographing lobsters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, with the Nikonos, you might just have time for a couple of underwater shots before you get thrown out of the store.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2010)

My apologies....I read the forum as "Active Topics"...I had no idea the OP had posted the question in the film photography section...my choice of the best lobsters-in-glass-aquarium-shooting camera would still be the Canon 7D + 580 EX-II speedlight and 17-55 combo...however, if somebody wishes to undertake film photography of lobsters in aquariums....then THIS is,indeed, SHIZZNIT.....the Nikon RS, fully-underwater capable interchangeable lens SLR camera!!!!!!!!!

Nikonos RS Underwater camera


----------



## fotofriend (Sep 2, 2010)

How do I make sure the rubber bands on the lobster claws come out clearly?  I want to make sure their unfair confinement is depicted.


----------



## dinodan (Sep 2, 2010)

All kidding aside (and I am one who cringes when I see the lobsters thus confined) your best bet would be to use a remote flash positioned above the tank while you shoot the photo through the glass. This willl give you the best illumination (and show up the rubber bands) without having the flash reflect back off the glass and ruin the photo (as it will inevitably do if it's attached to the camera).  The simplest way to accomplish this would be to use an extension cord designed for remote flash use and have an assistant point the flash unit down from the top of the tank while you shoot through the (hopefully clean) glass.


----------



## jhonabraham01985 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi everyone i am going to buy a new one digital camera and someone has suggested me to buy from best camera lens as they are providing much details about what you buy.


----------

